# where to go for pike



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

does any one konw where to go for pike in south east michigan
me and my brother would like to konw thanks


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

whitmore lake has a bunch of em,not huge.the detroit river has good pike fishing,some huge.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I know a lake, send me a pm and i'll tell you. Have to have a small boat though. You might already know of it, but its all the help I can give.


----------



## TimberlineBuilding (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw a bunch of pike this afternoon right by the shore at 11mile and Jefferson!
Big Pike !! :yikes:


----------

